
How American Politics Went Insane - joallard
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2016/07/how-american-politics-went-insane/485570/?single_page=true
======
ScottBurson
A very interesting argument that numerous changes over the last several
decades, intended to make government more transparent and less corrupt, have
made it very difficult to get anything done at all, and additionally have
increased the likelihood of electing fringe candidates.

